# 2002 Pathfinder - Loud beep in center of dash after 1 minute of driving



## swicked (Aug 9, 2006)

I have a 2002 Pathfinder. Recently after truning on the car and driving for 60 seconds (EVERY TIME) a loud beep for 10 seconds come on. It sounds like it is coming from behing the A/C Stereo unit. I have no idea what it is. No warning lights are coming on to say there is an issue. Any ideas?

I don't know if its related, but if I take a turn a little quick nothing extreme my slip like blinks and it feels like the ABS is kicking in. Could this be related?!?!

Please help - its getting annoying 

--Brian
:newbie:


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

First off, check your brake fluid level. Secondly check your ABS sensor and I'm assuming it could be related to the beeps but not entirely sure.


----------



## jrf32 (Dec 8, 2009)

*Beep in dash*

I have the same problem with a 2003 4X4 Pathfinder. Within 3 mins of start up a beep comes on for 15 seconds everytime. No other warning lights.

Was this ever resolved?


----------



## swicked (Aug 9, 2006)

I checked my fluid - all is well. I'm not sure what to check with ABS sensor - but I'm gogin to have a friend take a look - JRF32 I'll keep you informed if i hera anything and you do the same if you do


----------



## jrf32 (Dec 8, 2009)

Will do, thanks.


----------



## jrf32 (Dec 8, 2009)

Think it is a secondary warning for low tire pressure. My low tire pressure indicator is always on, but one of my tires was espicailly low so I filled up on air. Light went off temporarily, but beep has stayed off.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

jrf32 said:


> Think it is a secondary warning for low tire pressure. My low tire pressure indicator is always on, but one of my tires was espicailly low so I filled up on air. Light went off temporarily, but beep has stayed off.


so you're saying the light is on but beeping is now gone? If so, just drive around for a few days and see if light goes away.


----------



## jrf32 (Dec 8, 2009)

Correct, my light is usually on, this is a common problem with the Pathfinders as I found out. Sometimes when I add air the light goes off for a short duration. This time one of my tires was extremely low so I think the beep is a secondary alarm? When I added air, the light and alarm did not go off, the light is back on, but the beep is still gone. I'm pretty sute the beep is associated with low tire pressure sensor.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Have you tried over-inflating by a couple of PSI and see if it goes away?


----------



## jrf32 (Dec 8, 2009)

No, I'll give it a try, just glad the beep has gone, thanks for the suggestion.


----------

